# Will the app limit how many hours you can drive in a row?



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

I got a good question from a rider yesterday, so I will ask it here.

If you're out all day taking rider after rider, is there a point where the app will realize you've been driving for 8 or 10 or so hours in a row and need a break and either tell you that or stop sending you riders?

I told him I take breaks after every few rides and haven't been out for 8 hours in a row yet, but I am curious.

Has anyone ever been out for a long time and had the app cut them off or tell them they need to take a break?

I know there are laws about how many hours per day or in a row some people can drive, like semi truck drivers, but don't know if there are any that apply to this type of driving.


----------



## nooneyouknowof (Sep 28, 2015)

I highly doubt it. You could probably keep it on 24 hours.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Uber doesn't ever want you to go offline - unless you're using another app on your phone. They could care less if you are online 24/7.


----------



## numbakrunch (Sep 22, 2015)

Never heard of a limit with Uber, but I understand Lyft has a limit.


----------



## Nancyl8198 (Oct 7, 2015)

I had a pax tell me that their uber driver had driven 18-20 hours. He was super sleepy and driving erratically. They were actually scared and reported him to Uber. So it must not have that!


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Someone on this board once posted that the app told him "you must log off for 6 hours befor eyou can drive again" so I don't know if that's true or if it's even across the board.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

The City of Houston limits us to twelve hours within any twenty-four hour period and that the permittee (Raiser, LLC Uber) shall not permit or cause us to drive more than that.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Does the app actually prevent you from working more than 12 hours in a 24 hour period?


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

JimS said:


> Does the app actually prevent you from working more than 12 hours in a 24 hour period?


I haven't seen anyone on the Houston forum saying that it's happened to them.


----------



## heyscotttt (Sep 30, 2015)

Lyft limits to 14 hours on without taking at least a 6 hour rest. It will log you off the app and if you try to log back on it'll tell you something along the lines of, "Woah we're happy you want to keep driving but for your safety take at least a 6 hour rest before continuing" not exactly those words but the general jist of it.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

JimS said:


> Does the app actually prevent you from working more than 12 hours in a 24 hour period?


No Ive done it many times my self especially on fri and sat


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> No Ive done it many times my self especially on fri and sat


I wont quote the most hours I've done, but it was way more than 12, and Uber nor Lyft said anything.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

you can work 24/7


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I would suspect that in jurisdictions that want to push it, the TNCs would have to program their applications to log off the driver after he reaches the state/city legal limit behind the wheel. In the railroad business, they call it "outlawing". You can put something into a call assignment program that will cut off a driver after a given time, unless there are rest periods. In the District of Columbia, you outlaw after twelve hours behind the wheel. In the Commonwealth of Virginia, it is thirteen. I do not know, any more, what the legal limit is in the State of Maryland. Perhaps one of the Residents of the Old Line State can enlighten us.

I know of at least two cab companies in the District of Columbia that have programmed into the call assignment system a cut-off after twelve hours in any twenty-four hour period. One of the programs will even kill your meter: it will log you off the whole system. It will allow you to finish a trip in progress, but after that, it logs you off for eight hours.

You can break up the work periods. You can work for six hours, knock off for two, work for four, knock off for two more, work for two final, but after that it will not let you back on for eight hours.

That was the long answer. The short answer is that it could be done, but I am not aware of any TNC's doing it at this time.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

The Houston regulations have a lot of things that aren't actually enforceable. One example is we're supposed to check the passenger compartment immediately after every trip to check for lost items and clean the carpet mats if they are dirty. Yes, after dropping off passengers at a stadium, I block the lane while I get out and inspect the back seats, and take out the mats and shake off the dirt.

The 12 hour thing will probably only come into play when someone gets into an accident and it's found out that they have been driving for fifteen hours straight.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> The 12 hour thing will probably only come into play when someone gets into an accident and it's found out that they have been driving for fifteen hours straight.


That is the way of it, as a rule: no one does anything until someone complains or something tragic occurs. The arrival of applications, miniaturisation, computers and GPS have made some rules that previously were unenforceable now enforceable. These twelve/thirteen "outlawing" rules are now enforceable because someone can program a computer or application to log off a driver who has been logged in for given number of hours.

The City of Alexandria, Virginia has a rule that requires that taxicabs licenced there spend fifty-one per-cent of their working time within the City of Alexandria. With the exception of the two major dispatch companies there, that rule always was honoured more in its breach than its keeping. Most of the drivers licenced in Alexandria work the National Airport line. The Hack Inspector in Alexandria has known about this for years. At one time, he stated, for the record, that the rule was not enforceable. All that a driver needed to do was state that he was in Alexandria for X amount of time, never received any passengers, so he went to the airport and did receive a passenger. Now that GPS and on-board computers are in cabs, Alexandria could enforce that rule. All that would be necessary would be to program the computer to flag any vehicle when the GPS analysis indicates that the vehicle is outside of Alexandria for more than forty-nine per-cent of the logged on time. The Police Department could then summon the owner or driver to whatever office, demand that he render an account and, as appropriate, issue a summons.

In fact, here, I am surprised that some busybody do-gooders have not had put into effect a regulation requiring each taxicab to spend a certain per-centage of its "logged in" time in "underserved" areas. It will not matter to these do-gooders that there is no business for the driver there, thus he will be spending his time unprofitably. It is too bad that the cab companies and drivers lack the means to make "arrangements". I guess that it is simply a question of Y-E-T.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> That is the way of it, as a rule: no one does anything until someone complains or something tragic occurs. The arrival of applications, miniaturisation, computers and GPS have made some rules that previously were unenforceable now enforceable. These twelve/thirteen "outlawing" rules are now enforceable because someone can program a computer or application to log off a driver who has been logged in for given number of hours.
> 
> The City of Alexandria, Virginia has a rule that requires that taxicabs licenced there spend fifty-one per-cent of their working time within the City of Alexandria. With the exception of the two major dispatch companies there, that rule always was honoured more in its breach than its keeping. Most of the drivers licenced in Alexandria work the National Airport line. The Hack Inspector in Alexandria has known about this for years. At one time, he stated, for the record, that the rule was not enforceable. All that a driver needed to do was state that he was in Alexandria for X amount of time, never received any passengers, so he went to the airport and did receive a passenger. Now that GPS and on-board computers are in cabs, Alexandria could enforce that rule. All that would be necessary would be to program the computer to flag any vehicle when the GPS analysis indicates that the vehicle is outside of Alexandria for more than forty-nine per-cent of the logged on time. The Police Department could then summon the owner or driver to whatever office, demand that he render an account and, as appropriate, issue a summons.
> 
> In fact, here, I am surprised that some busybody do-gooders have not had put into effect a regulation requiring each taxicab to spend a certain per-centage of its "logged in" time in "underserved" areas. It will not matter to these do-gooders that there is no business for the driver there, thus he will be spending his time unprofitably. It is too bad that the cab companies and drivers lack the means to make "arrangements". I guess that it is simply a question of Y-E-T.


. Uber is not a transportstion company remember? Drive til u drop basically! But I can do 24 hours straight once in a while. I only drive like that on special extra busy days. If I can make $20 plus per hour, yes I keep going. Power naps help (2 or 3 hours) then jump back in the car.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

uberparadise said:


> . Uber is not a transportstion company remember?


The cab companies used to hide behind something similar. What happened was you had someone whom the courts had designated as a "victim" who had no means of recovery from a driver who was judgement-proof, as the driver had no assets worth seizing. (The reality would, of course, be that the lawyer for this "designated victim" had no means of getting paid). The regulators and legislators decided that the cab companies had something, so they decided to hold the cab companies responsible for the drivers' actions. The do-gooders quickly learned that most cab companies here do not have anything worth seizing, either. Still, the regulators do continue to hold this over the cab companies' collective head, as the regulators can, and have, put companies out of business.

Uber, on the other hand, on paper, at least, does have assets to seize. While most of those billions are paper billions and encumbered by this or that means, out of all of those funds, there must be a few million lying around somewhere that some shyster lawyer or busybody do-gooder or other rank opportunist can get hold of. A few million *ain't no bad payday, now is it?
*
At some point, the legislators and regulators will start to hold the TNCs responsible for their drivers so that the lawyers for these designated "victims" can have a means of "recovery".


----------



## CSSdrive (Nov 16, 2017)

JimS said:


> Does the app actually prevent you from working more than 12 hours in a 24 hour period?


I have noticed that too and found this thread.
I will be non-stop for 12 hrs and then not get a ping for a bit so set my sails towards home.
(ready to quit anyways)
But I'm online and going thru 60 miles of SoCal and not one ping...
Not sure if places other than core LA are just that slow or if I am cut off for going 12 straight.

Be nice to know so we can manage our time wisely

Maybe it just doesn't give you a ping for an hour, and thats your break... lol

idk, But I wonder how I go from non-stop to no ping til I give up (reach country road home)


----------



## Jettero (Aug 10, 2017)

In Nevada they just updated the app to alert if getting close to limit, and then puts you offline:

Nevada law limits the number of hours that driver-partners may use ridesharing applications to provide transportation services. 

Under the law, a driver-partner operating in Nevada cannot provide transportation services for more than 12 total hours in a 24-hour period, and cannot be on call to provide transportation services (whether or not any requests for services are accepted) for more than 16 total hours in a 24-hour period. A driver-partner who violates this legal requirement may have his or her driver account deactivated.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

pbracing33b said:


> I wont quote the most hours I've done, but it was way more than 12, and Uber nor Lyft said anything.


I've done up to 18.5 during an OSU home game, but then those were the parameters set by Uber for their bonus contest that year. I was sick a couple of days and dropped down to and ended up taking second place for the year. Scary that the guy who passed me must have done 18+ for every single home game.

While I don't normally do the really long shifts they aren't bad if you take quick breaks to stretch and get refreshed. Of course if you ever think you aren't driving at 100% then log immediately, too many ex cab drivers know they're impaired at the wheel but feel the need to finish their 12 hour shift anyways.

I haven't ever hit it, but Lyft does have the limit and I've heard short breaks don't reset it. The Lyft limit keeps counting up even if you take a nap and only resets with a full 6 hour break.


----------



## CSSdrive (Nov 16, 2017)

Jettero said:


> In Nevada they just updated the app to alert if getting close to limit, and then puts you offline:
> 
> Nevada law limits the number of hours that driver-partners may use ridesharing applications to provide transportation services.
> 
> Under the law, a driver-partner operating in Nevada cannot provide transportation services for more than 12 total hours in a 24-hour period, and cannot be on call to provide transportation services (whether or not any requests for services are accepted) for more than 16 total hours in a 24-hour period. A driver-partner who violates this legal requirement may have his or her driver account deactivated.


Thank you! That is good to know. They really should notify us via app about that.


----------



## Jettero (Aug 10, 2017)

I got an email about it


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Lyft does shut off for sure here in PA.....happened to me last year when I was trying to get the PDB numbers on a Sunday night....after 14 hours straight it shut itself off.....I tried several times to tap online & it gave me a message saying.... Hold on a minute, you need six hours of rest before you can drive.


----------



## Paula K (Oct 20, 2017)

FlDriver said:


> I got a good question from a rider yesterday, so I will ask it here.
> 
> If you're out all day taking rider after rider, is there a point where the app will realize you've been driving for 8 or 10 or so hours in a row and need a break and either tell you that or stop sending you riders?
> 
> ...





FlDriver said:


> I got a good question from a rider yesterday, so I will ask it here.
> 
> If you're out all day taking rider after rider, is there a point where the app will realize you've been driving for 8 or 10 or so hours in a row and need a break and either tell you that or stop sending you riders?
> 
> ...


You people are maniacs. 2 hours
in my ass is asleeep. I get up, walk around, and hour later same numbness. 5 hours is all I can handle


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Paula K said:


> You people are maniacs. 2 hours
> in my ass is asleeep. I get up, walk around, and hour later same numbness. 5 hours is all I can handle


Agreed, 100%. I don't know how people can drive for more than 5-6 hours without becoming exhausted. I drive 5 hours then need a 2-3 hour nap.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

FlDriver said:


> I got a good question from a rider yesterday, so I will ask it here.
> 
> If you're out all day taking rider after rider, is there a point where the app will realize you've been driving for 8 or 10 or so hours in a row and need a break and either tell you that or stop sending you riders?
> 
> ...


here in chicago the limit us to 10 hours with the app on in the city. ( just shuts off... no more pings for you tell 4am reset) If you are driving lyft or are out of range it doesn't
Seem to care. So that kinda sucks as i generally try to go at least 16 hours of constant driving without a piss break.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Paula K said:


> You people are maniacs. 2 hours
> in my ass is asleeep. I get up, walk around, and hour later same numbness. 5 hours is all I can handle


That sounds like an issue with the seat in your car. Not all seats have the same comfort levels, and what seats are comfortable can vary by individual.



Julescase said:


> Agreed, 100%. I don't know how people can drive for more than 5-6 hours without becoming exhausted. I drive 5 hours then need a 2-3 hour nap.


Same as it's not normal for your ass to fall asleep it's also not normal to need a midday nap. If you are a new driver this can be somewhat understood, it is a physical activity that requires some adjustment to get used to.

A new cashier has to get used to standing for hours on end. We have to get used to sitting for hours on end. Even my eyes had to get used to driving for hours in the dark...which I don't do anymore, but when I was a newbie.


----------

